# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Knocking sound come from pool area

## jago

Hi  
I have had to drain the pool due to a major reno ( council regs). For the last couple of months starting at sunset I get a loud knocking coming from one of the water nozzels. I've unplugged the mains to the pump and shut the filter but no difference. One of the builders said it sounded like a frog in the pipe? But its a loud knock that goes for most of the night, and stops come morning. 
My father in law checked the hydro static value and says that fine and not the source, its starting to drive the neighbours crazy, all sensible suggestions welcome. 
Cheers :2thumbsup:

----------


## cherub65

Try charging the pipe work with water, you will have to remove return grates and suction nozzles and plug pipes. Fill with water from filter
See what happens.

----------


## jago

Thanks, I will get my father in law on to it.

----------


## China

Don't leave the pipes full of still water for any length of time they will start to stink and I would not want to be the one trying to get them clean again

----------

